# Crosby Stills and Nash are Idiots



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Seriously. I love some of their music but everytime I hear or read an interview with any of them it's ego, ego, ego. They all thought they were super hot shit. Especially Stills who is an incredible acoustic player but a wanky electric player. I'm sure they have all done a mountain of coke as well which can't help. Stills can barely talk. Crosby looks like a hospice patient. Nash seems healthy but is a horrible songwriter spouting hippy dippy nonsense and I wish he would just shut up. Gawd they are lucky Neil shows up occasionally.

Sorry had to get that off my chest.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I kinda liked Stills during the Buffalo Springfield days but lost my taste for him when I learned he would beat on his wife (now ex-wife) Veronique Sanson. Crosby likely HAS done a little too much of every conceivable drug. My wife got us tickets to see Graham Nash last year, where he had former Lone Justice and Bruce Springsteen guitarist Shane Fonteyne accompanying him. It was a decent show, and Nash is still a decent singer and capable musician. The talking didn't bother me, except that it was fairly clear he had a script to be repeated every show.

But yes, with only a few exceptions, my favorite songs of theirs involve Neil Young. I hope your chest is feeling better.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

lol...funny cause it's true!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Neil Young can be full of shit too. Ever since he saw Mother Nature on the run in the 1970's. 

They have all had their good moments too. Mostly solo. Or even with other groups. Never enjoyed the contrived nonsense of CSNY.

As far as Americana harmonizing goes, I prefer the looser more organic vocals of Working Man's Dead and American Beauty. And the songwriting of Robert Hunter. 

Sorry, it felt good to get that off my chest.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Love Neil but he always struck me as someone who was a little out of touch with reality. Kind of lives in an artificial Neil bubble. Heard an interview on cbc recently and he was playing the grumpy old man role to a t.

Also I don't know exactly what went down to cause him to leave his wife and shack up with a mermaid but unless she cheated on him or something then not cool Neil! I have nothing to base this on but I get the feeling she suddenly wanted to have a music career as well and that didn't sit well with Neil. He wanted her home when he choose to be home.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Love me some dead but don't get the reference.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry, off topic sharing


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

'Never trust a hippy'. I think this was a tribute of sorts to Crosby?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I try and avoid interviews from artists I like, can turn out to be a buzzkill.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guncho said:


> Kind of lives in an artificial Neil bubble.


I knew a Uni Professor that was a good friend of his father.
Told a few stories of what a f-up he is and doesn't want anything to do with him.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

they's all tetched in the haid ...

still some gud songs here an there.

tain't gonna sweat it none though ... well above my pay grade.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Linda Ronstadt said Neil ain’t livin in the real world.

He’s written some good songs along the way and some good guitar but the preachin I can do without. Then there’s air dropping the electric Lincoln from a Sikorsky Sky Crane just outsida town so Neil can make an entrance.

Southern man don’t need him around anyhow.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I knew a Uni Professor that was a good friend of his father.
> Told a few stories of what a f-up he is and doesn't want anything to do with him.


Who was the f up? Neil's dad?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A bit of the Byrds, a bit of the Hollies and some Springfield. In the late 60's they were hot shit.....same as Jefferson Starship, Janis, Hendrix, The Dead and a lot of others. You don't like the interviews, don't listen to them then. They have nothing to do with the music.




Crosby looks like a hospice patient? Well he's had a few medical problems.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Cant. I really enjoy interviews and devour books about musicians. If I love the music someone makes, I want to know more about them.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guncho said:


> Who was the f up? Neil's dad?


Neil


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Neil


I hope my kid's as big of a f'up as Neil


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I grew up on them, and I'm a fan. Although I'll admit I avoid watching their later youtubes & performances. When they had it all together, they were magic. That's the part of CSN or CSNY that I remember.

I think Crosby got really f*cked up when his girl friend was killed in a car accident on a beer run for them one day. I'm pretty sure Stills went deaf at some point, probably why he "talks funny" now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Love me some Neil, even played bass in a tribute band for a few years. His non music life and antics amuse me.
Like the first CSN/Y records, must still have the vinyl somewhere.
Late career interviews can be embarrassing but what the hell, it’s only rock and roll.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Love Neil but he always struck me as someone who was a little out of touch with reality. Kind of lives in an artificial Neil bubble. Heard an interview on cbc recently and he was playing the grumpy old man role to a t.
> 
> Also I don't know exactly what went down to cause him to leave his wife and shack up with a mermaid but unless she cheated on him or something then not cool Neil! I have nothing to base this on but I get the feeling she suddenly wanted to have a music career as well and that didn't sit well with Neil. He wanted her home when he choose to be home.


I've always been a big Neil fan, but IMO he hasn't seemed quite right since his aneurysm. A while ago I was having a conversation about Neil with one of my guitar friends, and he kept saying Neil's done for putting out anything worth listening to. At this point, I'd have to agree, but I did like the Psychedelic Pill album.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I grew up on them, and I'm a fan. Although I'll admit I avoid watching their later youtubes & performances. When they had it all together, they were magic. That's the part of CSN or CSNY that I remember.
> 
> I think Crosby got really f*cked up when his girl friend was killed in a car accident on a beer run for them one day. I'm pretty sure Stills went deaf at some point, probably why he "talks funny" now.


I think especially Stills and Joe Walsh partied way too hard for too long and probably have a bit of brain damage. They're definitely pickled.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Joe can deliver a long and convincing speech w/out notes - can't be that brain damaged:


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Neil


Look he even wrote a song about it!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

It's crazy when you think about it. I feel that I probably lost some brain cells from partying in high school. It's incredible these guys can even form complete sentences with what they did.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Guncho said:


> Crosby Stills and Nash are Idiots


Yah. But the Penguins always seem to struggle early.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

they have all been around the block.....

i like what crosby was part of here.....


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Living large....living life to the max....lot's of money.....somehow still alive.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> Living large....living life to the max....lot's of money.....somehow still alive.


the drugs were too weak


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

vadsy said:


> the drugs were too weak


Good stock. They had access and the money to buy the best.....and lot's of it. I just hope they bequeath their bodies to medical science to get some tips....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> Good stock. They had access and the money to buy the best.....and lot's of it. I just hope they bequeath their bodies to medical science to get some tips....


they either did it wrong or chickened out. something something, leave a beautiful corpse, something something, margaritas with the lord, amIright?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Crosby tried....and then tried again. Didn't they give him a new liver. Stills has drunk Niagara dry and was part of the Peruvian dance team. Nash seems to be the most together physically of the bunch...


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

And then, there's this guy. We need to worry what kind of world we're going to leave to him...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Egos? There are many in the music business that have that problem, not just Stills.


----------

